# Convinced mom to switch Ember to better dog food.



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Since her new rule is simply "It has to be availible at the grocery store and decently priced" I found the second-best one availible at Harris Teeter. (The first one, Dogswell, mom said was an 'outrageous price.') I don't know what went into her to switch to Nutrish. It wasn't THAT bad, but tbh I didn't like it too well.

I found a food 'Nurture Heavenly Harvest' and I decided though it's the only one by nurture, which means no flavor switching, we could do that and maybe add some stuff to it occasionally to give them a bit of flavor switching (like dog gravy or veggies or meat or something)

Here's some info. Does it look like a decent food? It looks decent to me, although it's not grain free.


Dog food analysis doesn't have a review for it...
guaranteed analysis 

crude protien 21% min
crude fat 16% min
crude fiber 3% max
moisture 10% max
linoleic acid 3.5% min
calcium 1% min
phosphorus .8% min
sodium .3% min
zinc 200mg/kg min
vitamin A 10000 iu/kg min
vitamin E 150 iu/kg min
ascorbic acid 30 mg/kg min
L-carnitine 15 mg/kg min
glucosamine 200 ppm min
chondroitin 20 ppm min
omega 6 2.5% min
omega 3 .5% min

Chicken meal, rice flour, ground brown rice, rice bran, poultry fat(preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavors, flaxseed, canola oil, salt, dried egg product, potassium chloride, dried kelp, dried carrots, dried celery, dried beets, parsley, dried lettuce, dried watercress, dried apples, dried blueberries, dried spinach, garlic powder, choline chloride, E supplement, A supplement, D3 supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate(B6 source), riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, B12 supplement, glucosamine hydrochloride, L Carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, minerals( zinc polysaccharide iron polysaccharide manganese polysaccharide copper polysaccharide zinc sulfate copper sulfate manganese sulfate calcium iodate cobalt carbonate sodium selenite)


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks pretty grain heavy, since 3/4 of the first
4 ingredients are grains.
Pretty much any food from the grocery store will be low quality, but this seems
ok for a grocery store food.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to agree with Missy and say probably OK for grocery store food. You are doing the best you can do to feed your chi as well as you can under the parameters you have to work in and that is all you can do. It has omega and it has glucosamine and chondroitin. It also has dried vegetables listed and vitamins. If it were listed on Dogfood Advisor the dashboard reading would be as follows: Dry matter content: Protein 23% Fat 17% Fiber 3% Carbohydrate 57%. That protein content is not high and it is not going to be the quality of higher priced dog foods, but ingredients do not read by-products-that's good. That is not high fat, but I'm not sure if it is low fat. That is high carb, but most kibble is. Hope this helps.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Savannah, 

Do you live near your mother or do you see her on a regular basis? If so, why don't you either get her a better dog food from a local pet supply or order it online? I assume you are feeding your baby a good food. If it is a kibble, you could probably split a larger bag and both end up saving. Hope it works out.


----------

